# Asia Carrera vs Tia Carrere



## Spacey (Mar 16, 2006)

The world's only porno star with a MENSA membership and an iq of 154 vs The actor with a very similiar name.....

PS. I was drunk when I made this battle


----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2006)

Wayne's World > porn.  Tia takes it.


----------



## mgrace (Mar 16, 2006)

The end up mud wrestling with me.... YES


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 16, 2006)

Both win if they do a lesbian scene^^,why fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going with Tia on this one, but I would also agree to the above statement. 

Lesbian scene ftw.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2006)

I think Tia is pretty ugly


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow... The first onw will win. Don't know why though.


----------



## Insipidipity (Mar 17, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> I think Tia is pretty ugly


Meh, same goes double for Asia.


----------



## Spacey (Mar 17, 2006)

Insipidipity said:
			
		

> Meh, same goes double for Asia.




Nahh she's hawt, and she's alot smarter too


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2006)

Wait...which one is the one that's a porn star? She's the ugly one


----------



## Quoll (Mar 17, 2006)

Asia. Porn > B-movies


----------



## Ontherun (Mar 17, 2006)

i don't know what tia looks like, but asia is the HOTNESS   especially that sexy 

smile and offcourse everything else 

so i'd go with her


----------



## Quoll (Mar 18, 2006)

For the google-challenged


----------

